# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Ik weet zeker dat iemand me kan helpen!!

## Ditto

.
.

*Het is een lang verhaal maar lees het alsjeblieft, want ik weet zeker dat het voor bijna iedereen bekend is*


Ik heb last van puisten, ik zal al mijn gebruikte producten vertellen. Misschien zie je wat bekends waardoor je mij nu zou kunnen helpen... 

*1.* Clerasil: Mijn 1e product was Clerasil. Dit hielp in het begin heel even, maar je zag er bijna nix van. Ook de vervolgpruducten (clearil ultra ect.) heeft geen zin bij mij gehad. 

*2.* Zon: In de zomer ben ik vaak op vakantie geweest. Door de zon waren al mijn puisten weg en ik wou dat het voor altijd zo bleef, maar nee  :EEK!:  toen ik terug kwam van vankantie kwamen er al een paar puisten. Dus toen ging ik met washandjes proberen schoon te maken maar hierdoor ging mijn bruine tint weg, waardoor meer puisten kwamen  :Frown: 

*3.* Lichte kleur huid: Ik heb altijd al een lichte huid gehad, maar bruin staat mij echt super, maar het lijkt net of ik door de zon een paar weken later meer puisten krijg.  :Embarrassment:  Nu wil ik graag zonnebanken, maar wij hebben thuis geen zonnebank. En ik zie het ook niet om elke keer ergens naar toe te gaan voor te gaan zonnen. 

*4.* Skin Appael: Mijn 2e  product was Skin Appael. Hiermee moest ik het van mijn ma schoonmaken. Je zag ook wel als ik het savonds op een watje deed en schoonmaakte dat er veel vuil op het watje kwam. 

*5.* benzoylperoxide: Mijn 3e product kreeg ik van iemand te horen, die het spul ook gebruikte. Het heette benzoylperoxide. Ik gebruikte eerst *50%* dat was een gele tube. Dat helpte super! Echt waar dat is echt aan te raden, je bed word er wel bleek van en je moet het smorgens goed afwassen voor je kleren. 

Hierdoor ging ik het alleen maar meer, en meer, en meer gebruiken, tot dat mijn ma zei dat ze veel te vaak dat spul moest gaan halen. 

Daarna ging ik over tot *100%* benzoylperoxide. Nou dit werkte de volgende dag al, maar hierdoor werd mijn kussen van mijn bed etc. helemaal bleek. Dat boeide mij helemaal niks.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  maar ook dit werkte naar een tijdje niet meer. (dit gebruik ik nog steeds, maar nu is er iets heel raar met dat spul.. kom ik zo op terug)

*Manieren huid schoonmaken:*
Ik probeer allerlei manieren:  :Confused: 

- Elke avond schoonmaken (zie niet dat het helpt)
- Met douchen, washandje en zeep (merk er nix van)
- Veel fruit eten. (helpt redelijk, kiwi vooral)
- Veel drinken (douchewater  :Big Grin:  helpt ook redelijk)
- Maskers (v&d) (kweet dat het stom is voor jongens  :EEK!: )
[maar warme maskers speciaal voor puisten helpt en trekmaskers waar alcohol in zit niet!]
- Proberen niet met me handen aan me gezicht te komen. 
- Minder kaas, chocoladevla, chocolade voor je boterhammen eten. 
- Door het krabben aan me gezicht komen er meer. 
- Vaker mijn handen wassen (na het computeren als ik er aan denk, want dat is altijd heel vuil)
- Vaker in de buitenlucht zijn (helpt heel goed, vooral na voetbal)
- Warm water in wasbak, handoek over je kop, zodat je gaat zweten. Door blazen word het een soort sauna en daarna snel met WARM water afspoelen. (helpt heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel goed)
- Zelfbruiningscreme opsmeren (je moet het heel goed uitsmeren op je handen en daarna op je gezicht pas smeren.) Hier kom ik ook zo op terug, want dit heeft _soms_ ook geen mooi effect.  :Wink: 
- Je haren elke avond goed wassen. (me ma is kapster dus doet het vaak, je moet je met je vinger punten van je handen goed op je huid maseren)(helpt goed)
- En nog wel een paar andere dingen. 

*benzoylperoxide*
werkt goed, maar nu komt er iets raars:
benzoylperoxide gebruik ik bijna al 2 jaar. Het heeft soms geen nu en wel nut: 

*Zondagavond: Geen nut*
*Maandagavond: Geen nut*  worden alleen maar meer!
*Dinsdagavond: Geen nut*  worden alleen maar meer!
*Woendagavond: Geen nut*  Heel veel puisten!
*Donderdagavond: Wel nut*  Donderdag overdag Super veel!
*Donderdagavond: Vrijdag zie je ze goed uitdrogen!*
*Vrijdagavond: Veel minder*
*Zaterdag: Overdag niet zo veel: Savond uitgaan: NIKS MEER!!!!* 
*Zondag: zie je me huid vet worden en droog en eten we ook nog friet.*

Door de weeks als ik naar school moet zie ik er dus flink verneukt uit. 
Zelfbruiningscreme heeft echt een gele tint door de weeks. 
Maar zaterdag smeer ik het op en ben ik gewoon bruin/rood echt mooi!!
Zo is het elke week!  :EEK!: 
Maar gelukkig ziet mijn vriendin me niet door de weeks.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Zaterdag en zondag zie ik er goed uit.  :Big Grin: 

Kent iemand dit verhaal of kan iemand me alsjeblieft helpen!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rosanne

Ik ken wel het verhaal van eeuwig lang bezig zijn met je huid egaal te krijgen. Heb je wel eens geprobeerd om naar een schoonheidsspecialiste te gaan voor een reinigende behandeling? Of terug naar de huisarts, want benzoylzuur werkt niet naar je zin op dit moment. Zelf gebruik ik dit nu een week alleen ik heb volgens mij 5%. En deze droogt bij mij al flink uit dus als 100% bij jou niet werkt werkt het niet en moet je op zoek naar iets anders. Je huis kan namelijk op een gegeven moment gewend raken aan een product en zichzelf er immuun voor maken. De huid moet je constant verassen met nieuwe dingen. Wat ik zou adviseren is terug naar de huisarts, vraag of je misschien doorverwezen kan worden naar een dermatoloog of huidarts.

----------


## Ditto

ik zal maar doen wat jij zegt, want volgens mij heb je er wel verstand van.. thnx

Het zou trouwens ook kunnen door het alcohol wat ik in het weekend drink... Hierdoor heel de week puisten daardoor.

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Ditto,

Nou een heel verhaal van wat je allemaal doet, maar ik kan je nu al zeggen, dat alles wat jij probeert tegen je puisten heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelll erg dom is om te doen!! Op zo'n manier vererger je het alleen maar. Met als gevolg: blijvende littekens in je gezicht!!
In de zon gaan met je gezicht als je puisten hebt: VOORAL NIET DOEN!! Net zoals met je gezicht boven een bak heet water hangen, ook niet doen. Met warmte maak je het alleen maar erger. Zo kweek je puisten als je al puisten hebt.
Zeep gebruiken is ook af te raden. Door zeep droogt je huid uit, waardoor je gezicht weer meer talg gaat aanmaken, met als gevolg een vette huid. En een vette huid zorgt weer voor puisten. Creme op je gezicht smeren: laat dat voortaan ook maar. Door rotzooi op je gezicht te smeren duw je je porien dicht waardoor puisten de kans krijgen om te kweken. Nou al met al kan ik zo nog wel ff doorgaan met wat je niet moet doen.
Je moet in ieder geval alles wat je nu doet laten.
Ga langs kruidvat en ga een gezichtsscrub van het kruidvat merk halen. Doe dit iedere ochtend goed scrubben. Het duurt ff maar je zal zien dat het veel minder wordt. Naast de scrub geen andere rotzooi gebruiken A.U.B
Mijn nicht had ook veel puisten en deed er ook van alles aan om het te minderen en niets hielp. Ik heb haar hier ook op gewezen en nu ze dagelijks de kruidvat scrub gebruikt heeft ze bijna niets meer.
Nou ik hoor het wel succes

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Ditto

KIJK! Daar heb ik wat aan! Bedankt Déylanna!

Ook geen benzoylperoxide meer opdoen? 

dat spul werkt namelijk pas donderdag-vrijdag-zaterdag bij mij. Derest van de week niet. 
En heet douchen geld dat dan ook?

----------


## Ditto

ik heb kruidvat scrubcreme gekocht vandaag, hoeveel moet je erop doen?
Moet er een laagje opkomen of gewoon tot je het in je huid smeert?
En moet dit iedere dag? dat potje is volgens mij zo leeg dan...
(en voortaan doe ik wel bruiningscreme op 1 x in de week op zaterdag, is dat dan nog steeds zo slecht?)

----------


## wiekeltje

Weet je wat het is Ditto: bijna iedere jongen en meid heeft in zijn jeugd en zelfs als volwassene last van puistjes. Het maakt niet uit wat je eet, dus chocolade, varkensvlees e.d. kun je gewoon eten. Het zit in je hormonen en iedereen doet dat anders. jij hebt last van puistjes een ander wordt overal boos om en zo gaan we door. Het is heel belangrijk om je huid schoon te houden, maar niet met produkten waar zeep en parfum in zit. Je zou bijvoorbeeld een produkt van Zarqa kunnen proberen. Deze zijn te koop bij onder andere De Tuinen. Deze acne-lijn wordt gemaakt van mineralen uit de Dode Zee en zijn van natuurlijke oorsprong. Geen toevoegingen van zeep, parfum, conserveringsmiddelen e.d.. Ik kan je niet garanderen dat je alles gaat kwijtraken, maar je huid zal na een week of twee een stuk beter zijn. laat het eens horen als je het probeert( of gaat proberen)

groetjes

----------


## wiekeltje

o,nog iets:

Gebruik geen bruiningscreme of andere vloeibare make-up kleurtjes. Daar raken je poriën alleen maar verstopt en krijg je nog meer problemen met je huis. Niet doen dus!

----------


## Ditto

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

NEE ook geen bruinende creme gebruiken. Laat die rotzooi achterwegen bij een puisten probleem. Die kruidvat scrub creme doe je gewoon iedere dag op. Je maakt je gezicht vochtig met lauw water, smeert wat op je gezicht, en gaat dan een aantal minuten de creme zachtjes over je gezicht masseren. Daarna je gezicht goed afspoelen met lauw water. En ja, doe het maar iedere dag. Het verwijderd de dode huid cellen en zorgt ervoor dat je porien open blijven. Als jij dan vervolgens creme of wat dan ook op je gezicht smeert, ga je die porieen weer dicht smeren. Is niet zo handig. Gebruik geen zeep of wat dan ook waar alcohol of zeep in zit. Alcohol en zeep drogen je huid uit waardoor je talg klieren super hard gaan werken met als gevolg een vette huid, en die vette huid zorgt weer voor puistjes. Probeer dit maar eens een aantal weken en je zal zien dat je probleem een stuk minder wordt.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Ditto

echt bedankt, want anders zou ik gwn door zijn gegaan met die zooi  :Big Grin:

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Hee Ditto,

Ik ben misschien (zeker weten  :Wink:  ) wat ouder dan jou, maar misschien kan dit middel door je dokter voorgeschreven worden: *Minocycline* (minocyclinehydrochloride overeenkomend met 50mg minocycline)

Na een week merkte ik dat er geen nieuwe puistjes meer bijkwamen. Binnenkort is mijn kuur(!) afgelopen en ik ben benieuwd hoe het dan gaat... Mijn gezicht is volledig tot rust gekomen. Mijn rug nog niet maar dat komt waarschijnlijk door de kleding. Maar ook daar komt er niets meer bij...

Ik had niet verwacht dat dit zo goed zou werken... Hopelijk werkt het voor jou ook, maar ik weet niet of je dit medicijn mag slikken dus raadpleeg je dokter!

Succes!

----------


## Ditto

ik gebruik nu kruidvat scrubcreme en heel soms biergist creme, maar dat doe ik niet zo veel van op. 

Als dit over een paar maanden niet werkt vraag ik wel of ik Minocycline dan mag gebruiken.

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Owkay... dat moet je helemaal zelf uitmaken... maar ik zou voor de gein eens praten met je huisdokter... die huis-tuin-en-keuken middeltjes lijken te helpen, maar het is géén zilveren kogel... anders riep iedereen dat wel... (en verkocht €leara$il helemaal niets meer  :Wink: )

Ik heb ook biergist geprobeerd... maar het werkte niet... Scrubben kan nooit kwaad (zolang je het niet overdrijft)

Ik ben echt geen voorstander van medicijnen slikken, maar dit werkt gewoon vanaf de eerste pil, dus vandaar dat ik er zo fanatiek over ben...  :Big Grin: 

Just my $0,02

----------


## Déylanna

Minocycline is inderdaad een goed middel tegen puistjes, maar de kans dat de puistje terug komen nadat je langere tijd gestopt bent met het gebruik is groot. Daarnaast vindt ik het een heel agressief medicijn. (wordt overigens niet alleen gebruikt voor puisten)
Ik heb in ieder geval slechte ervaringen gezien met de Minocycline, maar dat verschilt tuurlijk van persoon tot persoon.

liefs
déylanna

----------


## Ditto

Ik ben heel blij dat er zoveel reacties zijn, jullie hebben me echt geholpen!

Heel erg bedankt! 

Scrubcreme gaat steeds beter werken. Ik doe 2 weken met 1 potje, dus da gaat wel.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik gebruik de producten van Avène, op aanraden van mijn dermatoloog..
Ze zijn niet agressief,niet écht goedkoop,maar zéér effectief...te verkrijgen bij de apotheek..die je de voor jou geschikte producten kan adviseren!!
Sterkte Ditto!!
Xx

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Ditto,

Goed om te horen dat die scrub creme al begint te werken. (zei het toch)
Onthoudt wel dat als je straks van je puisten verlost bent, je die scrub creme wel blijft gebruiken. Dit is om je porien open te houden. Je hoeft het dan natuurlijk niet elke dag meer te doen maar om de 1 of 2 dagen is dan wel aan te raden.
Nou ik zou zeggen : op naar een puistenvrij bestaan  :Wink:

----------


## mangostana

als je puistjes hebt,aub heel voorzichtig zijn met scrubben hoor.je schuurt ze hierdoor als het ware open en er kunnen zo lelijke littekens ontstaan die je voor altijd blijft zien.
en wat ik nu ga zeggen is niet leuk maar wel waar.het is meestal een hormoonkwestie ,dus eigenlijk gewoon afwachten tot het gaat minderen en ondertussen..........
heel goed schoon houden en een dag/nacht creme gebruiken.
groetjes

----------


## Ditto

ik gebruik elke dag nu scrubcreme thea zooi ofzoiets en nu heb ik ook nog perzik ofzo dacht ik gekocht maar dat mag je maar 1/2 keer in de week doen.

----------


## wicky453

ik ben nieuw hier, maar interessante onderwerp. ik heb het doorgenomen en de helft van deze medicamenten zijn mij niet bekend. ik ben dus op ondrzoek uitgegaan en uiteraard veel geleerd. danke schon

----------


## beertjes

Kruiden uit de natuur kunnen verbazend veel goeds doen! Probeer de acne roller en wondercreme van Purity Herbs eens! Komt uit IJsland en helpt bij mij toch echt wel. Puistjes, als ze al door komen zijn nu veel sneller weg! Succes...

----------

